# Past weekend (HDR Landscape)



## willis (Jun 25, 2014)

Hello CR!

Long story short.
During midsummer I went to cottage for couple days and that very evening temperature dropped just nicely few degrees down when it started to rain. It didn't rain for long but just enough to create this lovely smooth silky fog above the lake.
And what was even better than that. Was that swan family just passing by across to other side.

Also I tried to take HDR shot and have to say, I'm pretty pleased how it turned out!

Canon 7D, 35 & 55mm, 3exp. for Deck picture and single 1/60th for Swans, both F2.8 and ISO 200.


----------



## Click (Jun 25, 2014)

*Re: Past weekend*

Lovely pictures. Nicely done.


----------

